# Everyone ready?



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 11, 2013)

So, tomorrow and Saturday are the big days. Everyone ready?

I could probably use another month of working out problems but I don't think it would make or break me come tomorrow. I guess I'm about as ready as I'll ever be. As long as I can get those essay portions done. How is everyone bringing their books? Here's how mine ended up and I regret it already.

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/552826_10100955633454749_881652753_n.jpg

It almost maxed out my bathroom scale with me so it's over 120 pounds, thank god it's wheeled.

Any great last minute words of advice?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 11, 2013)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## keiwong (Apr 11, 2013)

Guess there are worse ways to blow a thousand dollars in a single werkend


----------



## keiwong (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, one more thing, hate to criticize but I do not suggest stacking the books like that. Since you have books on top of other books you will need to dig for your references. I plan on taking 2 printer paper boxed with my references standing up in them. I wrote the name of each book on the top of each book so I can just lean over and grab the one I want.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 11, 2013)

Wait, the exam is this weekend? I FORGOT TO STUDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McEngr (Apr 11, 2013)

hey pirate, keiwong, and others... just relax, don't eat to much, and limit your water intake... YOU'LL MAKE IT!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 11, 2013)

My plan was to turn them on end so that their spines are facing up but I didn't want them to travel that way. I agree though, I definitely don't want to go digging during the test.

Keiwong: "SPEND" $1,000. Maybe "invest", but hopefully not "blow".

Roadwreck: Ahahahah!


----------



## keiwong (Apr 11, 2013)

If you put them spine up where are your tabs?


----------



## Phantom PE (Apr 11, 2013)

So what's everyone planning on wearing to be comfortable? Fuzzy slippers? Yoga pants? No pants? I know they say to wear layers as you really don't know what the temp will be like.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 11, 2013)

keiwong said:


> If you put them spine up where are your tabs?


Getting slightly crushed I guess... Hmmm, maybe I'll put them as if they were a bookshelf. I know them well enough that I don't need the title to know what I'm looking for.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 11, 2013)

Phantom said:


> So what's everyone planning on wearing to be comfortable? Fuzzy slippers? Yoga pants? No pants? I know they say to wear layers as you really don't know what the temp will be like.




Blue jeans, socks (without shoes if they'll let me), probably a polo shirt with a sweatshirt over it. Seat cushion, too.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have taken the SE vertical twice and the PE, i am kind of used to the testing situation at this point. I usually am the guy that pisses everyone else off because i am wandering around talking to people to burn off nervous energy. I can hoenstly say i am about 70% confident, working in Indiana i just don't do enough lateral work, so i have basically had to teach myself from scratch. I am just keeping my fingers crossed they dont ask a bridge wind analysis in the afternoon *knock on wood many many many times* because i just didnt have time to go over it in tons of detail.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Apr 11, 2013)

And i also HATE the chairs. The first time i took it, we had these high back cushioned chairs that were awesome. The last 2 were metal folding chairs (shoot me now)


----------



## keiwong (Apr 11, 2013)

bassplayer45 said:


> I have taken the SE vertical twice and the PE, i am kind of used to the testing situation at this point. I usually am the guy that pisses everyone else off because i am wandering around talking to people to burn off nervous energy. I can hoenstly say i am about 70% confident, working in Indiana i just don't do enough lateral work, so i have basically had to teach myself from scratch. I am just keeping my fingers crossed they dont ask a bridge wind analysis in the afternoon *knock on wood many many many times* because i just didnt have time to go over it in tons of detail.


If you signed up for the building module they won't if you signed up for the bridge module it says in the thing that ncees puts out there definately will be.


----------

